# Cycleops fluid trainer "tightness" against the tire.



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

My trainer (cycleops fluid) tends to eat up my tires pretty quick when I do my longer high intensity workouts.

I switched my tries from my winter spedium 2's to some maxis hor catagorie for racing and am not sure if I will have time to swicth them back for training tonight, nor if I want to keep switching my tires. But I'd rather slowly/quickly ruin a $10 tire than a $40 one.

So, what is the best tightness and preasure for the trainer to minimize tire wear? I typically use about 110psi and go pretty tight. If I don't go really tight, it tends to slip a bit when I get up to the big watts.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I use 120psi and just enough pressure to avoid slippage. I'm running Continental GP4000 tires, which don't seem to get much wear from trainer use.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

If you're setting the bike up all winter like many of us do it's a good idea to pick up a trainer tire. I just did a few weeks ago and it's a huge improvement in noise and grip. 

Otherwise just use the lightest pressure you can without slipping like Spade just said.


----------



## Tim_ (May 23, 2007)

So trainer tires are better than using old ones? - as far as noise and slippage? I'm using the old stock Specialized Mondo 21 that came on my Allez when I got it. It slipped a bit the 1st few days, but once it wore down to a nice flat spot I noticed less noise and slippage when I cranked up the RPMs.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Got a Vittorio trainer tire several months ago, because I could never quite
get all the slipping to stop with regular tires. The difference is significant,
particularly, the lack of slippage really helps me turn full pedallling circles
and hone in on technique.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Tim_ said:


> So trainer tires are better than using old ones? - as far as noise and slippage? I'm using the old stock Specialized Mondo 21 that came on my Allez when I got it. It slipped a bit the 1st few days, but once it wore down to a nice flat spot I noticed less noise and slippage when I cranked up the RPMs.



The difference is significant. Get one and pump it up to 120 psi. They are impossible to mount though. I have experience with only the continental one and if you thought their normal clinchers and tubulars run small you haven't seen anything yet. It also doesn't hold shape like a normal clincher which added to the mounting difficulty.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to mention, my experience with the Conti is it is nearly
impossible to mount on some rims. Get the Vittoria, very easy to mount.


----------

